# Mountainbikestrecken/-clubs in Niedersachsen/Westfalen



## alex1975 (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auch sehr oft mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs - komme aus dem Badnerland wo es sich gut mit dem Mountainbike fahren läßt.

Aus beruflichen Gründen werde ich wahrsch. nach Osnabrück/Münster/Bielefeld ziehen.

Gibt es in dieser Umgebung (viell im Umkreis von ca. 150 km) gute Mountainbikestrecken bzw. Clubs oder Mountainbiker?

Würde mich über Infos sehr freuen. Leider habe ich über google in Niedersachsen noch nichts gefunden. In Richtung Norden flacht es leider ein bißchen ab.

Grüße aus Süddeutschland,

Alex


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Juni 2006)

alex1975 schrieb:
			
		

> .... Leider habe ich über google in Niedersachsen noch nichts gefunden....Alex


Dann ist dein Google kaputt 

Mitten in deinem Dreieck liegt der Teutoburger Wald. [z.B. ---.Teutotour.de]
Von Osnabrück nach Porta-Westfalica führt der Wittekindsweg durchs Wiehengebirge [ 95 km - 2000hm]
Google "Challenge4mtb" sollte Infos über eine Hobby-Rennserie im Raum östlich von Bielefeld bringen. In der Gegend liegt dann schon der Solling weiter östlich gefolgt von Ith, Süntel und Deister. Dann bist du in Hannover und somit im platten Land. Der Harz mit dem Brocken als höchste Erhebung liegt dann schon etwas ausserhalb.

Zu Clubs kann ich wenig sagen, Mitfahrgelegenheiten sollten sich jedoch hier im Forum immer finden.

Also keine Sorge, wachsam sein...mehr kann ich z.Zt. nicht anbieten, da ich erst ab Mitte August wieder in der Gegend bin und mich selbst nicht so gut auskennen. Aber vielleicht sieht mann sich ja mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (29. Juni 2006)

Hallo Alex,

mein Verein hat seinen Sitz in Detmold, das ist nicht weit von Bielefeld im Teutoburger Wald.
Wir sind ein junger Radsportverein, der sich hauptsächlich auf den Mountainbikesport konzentriert und haben auch Mitglieder aus Bielefeld. Außerdem sind wir Mitveranstalter der schon erwähnten Hobbyrennserie "Challenge4MTB".
Infos findest du unter Bike-Sport-Lippe.de und Challenge4mtb.de Es gibt hier im Norden (so richtig Norden ist OWL ja noch nicht) noch weitere Vereine, z.B. die Fichtenflitzer aus Bad Driburg oder (nördlicher) Radsport Hochsolling in der Ecke um Holzminden.
Vielleicht helfen dir diese Infos weiter.


----------

